

SPRINT declaring war on Adderall - tmrtn
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sprint-declaring-war-on-adderall

======
b1twise
So because they studied CS they're qualified to design drugs? I didn't see any
testing/trials in their plans. I also think the drug they're fighting is
probably Modafinil--not Adderall. And I don't care how the jar feels in my
hand... fancy packaging is money wasted.

------
tmrtn
Anyone tried L-theanine + caffeine? How's the price of SPRINT compare to
existing ways to take the same combo of nootropics?

